# Ginger Wine.



## jmac (Mar 5, 2017)

I've looked around for a concise Ginger wine recipe, but found nothing that really grabbed me. Therefore, after ad nauseam searching, I massaged this one into existence. I've always been a 'MaryAnn' kinda guy, but after tasting this must, I'm all about this sassy girl. Fingers crossed... 

First off... Clean, blah, blah ditto sanitize blah... We all get it. 

1 lbs Ginger root. Peeled, sliced into small chunks
12 lbs Moreno Raw cane sugar
7 lemons zested & juiced 
5 oranges zested & juiced 
4-1/2 RO water. 
1 lbs Sun-Maid, white raisins, course chopped* 
Yeast nutrients 
Yeast energizer 
1 pk Lav 1116

(*) Washed raisins thoroughly under warm water. I noted that the label had a preservative listed and wanted to rule this out in case I had fermentation problems. Used a Pampered Chef quick Chopper which saved me about a million years.

-Take Ginger chunks and 1 gal H2O and bring to a boil in a SS pot. Simmer ultra-light for 30 min. 
-And sugar and dissolve slowly. 
-Add zest, juice & chopped raisins
-Steep for 30 min. 
-Put 2-1/2 gallons H2O into primary fermenter. 
-Add in Ginger mixture to primary fermenter. 
-Mix thoroughly. 
-Add H2O up to an OG of 1120-1125
-Make sure you taste that must at OG time! 
-Add Yeast/Energizer per directions and stir well. 
-Pull out 1/2 cup of must and cut it with 1/2 cup RO water and create a yeast starter. 
-Using power drill aerator, do the deed overkill...then some more. Watch for volcanos... 
-After yeast gets its groove on, add and spoon-stir well. 
-Lid and airlock. 

I plan on aerating once a day power drill style for a week. Adding Yeast nutes & Engzr again at 1.06, then letting it coast through to a FG of 1020-1015. Goal is to hit about 13-14% ABV, while retaining a sweet/Ginger/lemony punch. 

I've attached some pics for your visual edification. What do you think?


----------



## Stressbaby (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm not sure what final volume you are aiming for, but yowza, that sounds like a lot of ginger.


----------



## jmac (Mar 5, 2017)

Stressbaby said:


> I'm not sure what final volume you are aiming for, but yowza, that sounds like a lot of ginger.



Hella yes. I love that stuff.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 5, 2017)

jmac said:


> I've looked around for a concise Ginger wine recipe, but found nothing that really grabbed me. Therefore, after ad nauseam searching, I massaged this one into existence. I've always been a 'MaryAnn' kinda guy, but after tasting this must, I'm all about this sassy girl. Fingers crossed...
> 
> 
> -Add H2O up to an OG of 1120-1125
> ...



I think that sounds lovely! Wish I could try some of yours.

Two comments:
-I don't understand how you intend to stop the fermentation at 1.020 or so. It is not easy to stop an active fermentation.
-If it turns out that I am correct, and the must ferments to dry, you will have a pretty boozy concoction.


----------



## jmac (Mar 5, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> I think that sounds lovely! Wish I could try some of yours.
> 
> Two comments:
> -I don't understand how you intend to stop the fermentation at 1.020 or so. It is not easy to stop an active fermentation.
> -If it turns out that I am correct, and the must ferments to dry, you will have a pretty boozy concoction.



Awesome question. I am I Erie Pa, where the temp regularly dips into the frigid this time of year. I was going to experiment with cold crashing /sorbating / and repeated rackings to see if my tek is man enough to do the job of stopping a speeding yeast train. If not, I can always back sweet and serve on ice. Either way, fun times with science & booze.


----------



## jmac (Mar 5, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> I....
> -I don't understand how you intend to stop the fermentation at 1.020...
> -If it turns out that I am correct, and the must ferments to dry, you will have a pretty boozy concoction.



Was thinking, I plan on dividing this batch into 3 :
1.Cold crash for 5 days, at sg 1020 using chem theropy to achieve early stop. Prob taper to 1015-1012 if it works. 
2. Rack early and often right to finish. Keeping an eye on headspace O2 and off the lees. 1010-1008?
3. Let finish out, rack normally. Pushing the 1116 to its hard deck. Prob reach 1005-1000? 

Thoughts?


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, my guess is that it will finish to dry (~0.995), and then you will need to add sorbate and backsweeten. But best of luck!


----------



## jmac (Oct 31, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> Well, my guess is that it will finish to dry (~0.995), and then you will need to add sorbate and backsweeten. But best of luck!



You were ABSOLUTELY CORRECT. Finished at .990 and an f-ton of ginger. Dry and very boozy.


----------



## jmac (Oct 31, 2017)

Stressbaby said:


> I'm not sure what final volume you are aiming for, but yowza, that sounds like a lot of ginger.



Yeah... It finished dry and a real ginger punch in the mouth. We just finished a carrot wine that turned into a dream boat if mellow flavors. Wife's favorite of the year... Even over my mead! Anyway, I am going to cut back on the ginger and the citris a bit and use carrots for a ginger carrot blend...and not so boozy thus time.


----------



## Shayne Edwards (May 3, 2018)

For a super flavour ginger wine search you tube for "ginger wine papa" it's a bloke from New Zealand I've got the wine from his recipe clearing at the moment. (I did add peeled bananas to it though and kept the sugar up so it finished sweet. It does taste pretty amazing if you are ginger lover like me. I also boiled the sultanas with the peel and citrus juice, cooled before adding.


----------

